# DVD Drive help!



## CrazyJoker (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay folks, I have a 2002 computer, with a 40GB hard drive, 490 mbs ram, and a newly added dvd drive, needless to say, it doesn't have any video drivers for my dvd drive that I JUST put in it. So I added some, and it got it to play... but the colors aren't working. Properly at least. So if ANYONE can help me find drivers for this old hunk of crap so I can use it properly, PLEASE help T-T Oh and I'm on a budget of $0 >.>


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 12, 2012)

Pretty nice for a PC that old, but you've left out some essential specs needed to get any help.  If it's a brand-name PC, then we need the brand and model.  If it's a custom-built, then we need the motherboard brand and model.  Same with expansion graphics card and DVD drive.  Also, what operating system is installed?  If it's Windows, what version and service pack level?


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Feb 12, 2012)

you may find some easy fixes like in properties if this is a windows computer you could run the program to fit a old style computer program and it would work depends on your computer but i can guarentee it's not going to be HD graphics.
if you would try i could run you through some easy fixes that might work.


----------



## Elim Garak (Feb 13, 2012)

CrazyJoker said:


> Okay folks, I have a 2002 computer, with a 40GB hard drive, 490 mbs ram, and a newly added dvd drive, needless to say, it doesn't have any video drivers for my dvd drive that I JUST put in it. So I added some, and it got it to play... but the colors aren't working. Properly at least. So if ANYONE can help me find drivers for this old hunk of crap so I can use it properly, PLEASE help T-T Oh and I'm on a budget of $0 >.>


5/10 nice attempt to troll, you actually made people fall for it.


----------



## shteev (Feb 13, 2012)

Why would you
No.

Get a better computer. Honestly. And if you don't have the money for it, don't expect your current computer to be on-par with current-gen hardware.


----------



## CrazyJoker (Feb 13, 2012)

Isn't a joke. I'm being serious. I have kept the pc running for $0. I found some drivers from nvidia... Not going to say how I got them. At this point all I know is the I'm runnin an old Compaq with an old AMD Athlon II XP 2000+ processor. I'm not that knowledgeable about pc's >.>


----------



## Werewolfhero (Feb 14, 2012)

download/install pcwizard http://www.cpuid.com/ This program will give you all the info on whats in your pc.

Then give us the full name / model of your computer, your video card model, the dvd drive model, amount of ram, os version, what video player you are trying to play these videos in ( as well as its version which can usually be found by going to help and about -product name- ), etc. These things are essential for assisting anyone with pc issues, because then we would be better able to narrow down the age of your pc, if there are software patches or drivers available for either the drive, the operating system, or your video player.


----------



## CrazyJoker (Feb 14, 2012)

Compaq 6415CL
Mainboard :	Unspecified KM266-8235

Chipset :	VIA P4M266/KM266 (VT8375)
Processor :	AMD Athlon XP @ 1666MHz
Physical Memory :	512MB (2 x 256 DDR-SDRAM )
Video Card :	S3 Graphics ProSavageDDR
Hard Disk :	SAMSUNG SV4002H (40GB)
DVD-Rom Drive :	LITE-ON COMBO SOHC-4832K
CD-Rom Drive :	Toshiba-Samsung CD-R/RW TS-H292C
CD-Rom Drive :	DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device
Monitor Type :	VA220E - 22 inches
Network Card :	Realtek Semiconductor RTL8139/810x Fast Ethernet Adapter
Operating System :	Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 3 (32-bit)
DirectX :	Version 9.0c  (May 2010)
Player: Windows Media Player 11 

Need anything else?


----------



## Lobar (Feb 14, 2012)

CrazyJoker said:


> Video Card :	S3 Graphics ProSavageDDR



:O good luck with that


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, retro. o.o


----------



## CrazyJoker (Feb 14, 2012)

I said 10 years old didn't I? Its a built in graphic's card, if I want something better, I'll buy something better >.>


----------



## Lobar (Feb 14, 2012)

CrazyJoker said:


> I said 10 years old didn't I? Its a built in graphic's card, if I want something better, I'll buy something better >.>



With a prefab machine that old you MIGHT have an AGP slot you could plug something horribly outdated into.  Maybe.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 14, 2012)

Lobar said:


> With a prefab machine that old you MIGHT have an AGP slot you could plug something horribly outdated into.  Maybe.



AGP cards, the last few 'New Old Stock' remaining are expensive.  I got a Radeon HD 4650 AGP for my HTPC, so it could have hardware accelerated h.264 playback, it cost TWICE as much as any PCI-E model I could find.  It's also unlikely for a board, especially one with an S3 built in, to also have an AGP slot.

More so, do video drivers have to do with this?  Assuming the desktop is 32bit color, assuming there's a free hardware overlay channel, there shouldn't be any 'video card' issue preventing simple DVD playback.  So he either has a problem unrelated to DVD playback that's effective DVD Playback or the mediaplayer he's trying is problematic.


----------



## CrazyJoker (Feb 15, 2012)

At this point, I think I'm just gonna give up and build a new pc, cuz this dinosaur ain't cuttin it.


----------

